# Air Wire HELP!!!



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

My batteries went dead. Recharged the pack but the system does not see theT9000 commands. I cannot find my original instructions. How do you link up?


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob,
I'm assuming that after you charged the loco batteries it fires up ok? Check the T9000 to make sure it is on the same frequency as the decoder. Re-input CV1 to make sure the decoder address has not been reset back to the default of 3. You can print or look at a manual from the CVP website or e-mail me.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

also make sure you have good batteries in the 9000 and the rest as paul said. i have had this happen to my also.


----------



## FlagstaffLGB (Jul 15, 2012)

OOOooh, Paul, good comments. I noted that I forgot and left my Airwire T5000 transmitter on over night and those two small AAA batteries died right away. Haven't been running the Bachmann "Annie" enough to run down the 14.8 lithium ion yet. But you obviously also have some experience on setting numerous engines to the same transmitter. I'm only running one engine currently on the default or factory setting of "3". So, do I assume by your comment, that to add another locomotive...say engine #4, that you must make the changes through the CV1 decorder instructions G2(900) receiver unit? I would only think that you need to set the frequency (small white wheel switch on the G2(900) board) and then using the set frequency selection (menu item #3) if you had two Airwire T5000 transmitters being used in proximity to each other? I'm not a big fan of the Airwire instruction manual(s), they could be a little more specific and user friendly in my opinion. Thanks, Ed 

Bob, not trying to steal your thread....just like to glean good info if it is available.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By FlagstaffLGB on 21 Oct 2012 01:08 PM 
OOOooh, Paul, good comments. I noted that I forgot and left my Airwire T5000 transmitter on over night and those two small AAA batteries died right away. Haven't been running the Bachmann "Annie" enough to run down the 14.8 lithium ion yet. But you obviously also have some experience on setting numerous engines to the same transmitter. I'm only running one engine currently on the default or factory setting of "3". So, do I assume by your comment, that to add another locomotive...say engine #4, that you must make the changes through the CV1 decorder instructions G2(900) receiver unit? I would only think that you need to set the frequency (small white wheel switch on the G2(900) board) and then using the set frequency selection (menu item #3) if you had two Airwire T5000 transmitters being used in proximity to each other? I'm not a big fan of the Airwire instruction manual(s), they could be a little more specific and user friendly in my opinion. Thanks, Ed 

Bob, not trying to steal your thread....just like to glean good info if it is available. 


Ed, 
Paul is considered the "go to" guy here for Airwire questions. I've known him since Jr. Hi and he has always bailed out with Airwire/Phoenix! Paul does consists all the time. He will definitely help you with that.

I have a question though for you. You said you lrft your T5000 on overnight and the batteries died. Doesn't the T5000 automatically turn off after a certain period of time without use?

I own two T9000's and two T5000's. I always refer back to the T9000 AND the old 900 decoder manuals to help with some of the settings. Just work-around. It will be nice when they get a better manual for the T5000.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

ed 
i thank you are putting the cart in front of the horse for now just use cv1 on the 5000 down the road when you need to change frequencies not trying to tell you what 
to do but learn the cv1 first it helps later. 
have fun


----------



## FlagstaffLGB (Jul 15, 2012)

For Gary....I believe that you are correct on the AAA batteries in the transmitter, but I believe you must program the time without use before it turns off automatically. I'll have to read that section again. These were older AAA (first ones I could find, I was expecting double As), so it may have been a combination of things that made it go dead. Anyway, I am writing myself notes to make sure I remember to turn everything off. @ Dick, I think I understand what you are saying, but I also find that the CV1 instructions on the one page manual to be anything but helpful (especially if you are new at this). I appreciate the heads up from Gary about Paul B. being good source for answers to questions; hopefully he doesn't mind simple ones as well as those that might be more challenging. Ed


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By FlagstaffLGB on 21 Oct 2012 05:23 PM 
For Gary....I believe that you are correct on the AAA batteries in the transmitter, but I believe you must program the time without use before it turns off automatically. I'll have to read that section again. These were older AAA (first ones I could find, I was expecting double As), so it may have been a combination of things that made it go dead. Anyway, I am writing myself notes to make sure I remember to turn everything off. @ Dick, I think I understand what you are saying, but I also find that the CV1 instructions on the one page manual to be anything but helpful (especially if you are new at this). I appreciate the heads up from Gary about Paul B. being good source for answers to questions; hopefully he doesn't mind simple ones as well as those that might be more challenging. Ed Ed,

You are indeed correct that you have to set the time for auto turn-off. To get yourself familiar with the CV's, go to Airwire's website and go to the "documents" button. Press it and the "old Airwire 900 decoder" manual can be accessed. All the CV information you need is there.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Ed,
The T5000 auto shut off comes with a factory default of 15 minutes unless you change it. Can't really explain why the batteries went dead unless they were almost there to begin with.


----------

